#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Loy Toy visits Denver Colorado.

## Loy Toy

Well after 26 hrs of sitting on planes and in departure lounges I'm at home all showered and shaved and ready to go out for a few beers on the Darkside of Pattaya. Yes, I ain't had a beer for a week Ned...... :Smile: 

After clearing Swampy with no problems the plane arrived in Hong Kong and when I departed the plane, to catch the next leg to LA there was this Chinese bloke with my name on a card and he told me I had to follow him.

We went to the Cathay Pacific office and he told me I had to board the next plane back to Bangkok. 

I asked why and he said that I didn't have a visa waiver clearance and therefore could not enter the USA.

I informed him, because I carry an Aussie Passport I don't need a visa and that's what my travel agent told me along with the Cathay Pacific Check-In desk in Bangkok. The check-in lady gave me a document, told me to fill it in when I arrived in LA and told me not to worry.

He got his supervisor and she told me that they foked up in Bangkok and she was not going to sort out their problems.

I told her I was going to call my mate who is the youngest surviving member of the Swire family and he would sort it out.

She then took my Passport and travel documents and went into her office and come back and said it was all sorted.

Apparently she logged onto the USA Visa website. filled out the visa waiver clearance, paid the US$18.00 fee herself and even when I offered to reimburse her the money she refused.

Anyway all was good, they let me board the plane and onwards across the Pacific.

I arrived late at night, my mate picked me up and took me here.


The La Quinta hotel, about 15kms north of denver is a great hotel, with friendly staff and a free breakfast all for US$58.00 per night.

The rooms were very spacious and comfortable with free internet. Compared to Thailand a very reasonable rate indeed.



They even had wildlife right outside the front door.



And an amazing view of the Rocky Mountains.

----------


## aging one

Nice, keep the report up mate. Would that be Matthew Swire? :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

After a great nights sleep was up early and for a trip into Denver for a lunch appointment. I mentioned on another thread that down-town Denver was quite small and I think this picture sums up my opinion.



And the Denver Broncos Stadium.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Nice, keep the report up mate. Would that be Matthew Swire?


Yep, I've known Matty for many a year, a great guy.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> I informed him, because I carry an Aussie Passport I don't need a visa and that's what my travel agent told me along with the Cathay Pacific Check-In desk in Bangkok. The check-in lady gave me a document, told me to fill it in when I arrived in LA and told me not to worry.  He got his supervisor and she told me that they foked up in Bangkok and she was not going to sort out their problems.  I told her I was going to call my mate who is the youngest surviving member of the Swire family and he would sort it out.  She then took my Passport and travel documents and went into her office and come back and said it was all sorted.


Thank fuck for that.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Thank fuck for that.


You ain't whistling Dixie mate. If I had missed that Saturday morning Shareholders meeting I would of been well screwed.

A good lesson to all travellers as they are changing the laws almost daily.

It was quite funny when the supervisor stuck her head out of the office and asked quite loudly whether I had a criminal record.  :mid:

----------


## peterpan

Maybe she meant, just an ancestor   :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Maybe she meant, just an ancestor


That coming from a bloody Kiwi is a bit hurtful mate.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

but funny.  Denver is beautiful, and I think you posted you had days in the 20's and then a quick change to snow. Cant wait to see that.

----------


## bsnub

That is it? WTF? Typical of you lot. Cant venture out of the car or the city....

----------


## aging one

Can you spell business? :Smile:  or quick trip?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Works that way sometimes, Snub. I made three trips to Hawaii without ever seeing the outside of a conference room during daylight hours. As I recall, work can get in the way of your social life.....

----------


## blue

American Immigration is crazy
finger printing people etc
they even hand our 90 day visa waiver ,often  called 3 months by travel agents 
who book you 3 calender months, which can be  often 91 days ...
 and you then have problems...


Lovely photos of the Rockys, 
can feel the space and fresh air....

----------


## peterpan

Get yr handler to take you to the Buckhorn exchange for the nest steak u will ever have.

----------


## Loy Toy

> That is it? WTF? Typical of you lot. Cant venture out of the car or the city


Chai Yen Yen mate.

I just got off a 26 hours on planes, 2 hour drive to Pattaya and to be honest I was up the night before finishing off a M.O.U which had to be signed before I left.

I've got pictures around Denver, the museum, parks and up North around Boulder, Colorado.

Not bad considering I spent most of my time chewing fat with solicitors and corporate monkeys.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> American Immigration is crazy
> finger printing people etc


At Denver and L.A airports their got those nude X Ray thingies and I wonder what they thought about me not wearing any jocks.  :ban him:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Denver is beautiful, and I think you posted you had days in the 20's and then a quick change to snow.


Sunday walking around in Shorts and a T'shirt with it being the hottest day in April 2nd history with it being 84 degrees F and Monday morning around 39 degrees and snowing with a wind chill factor less then freezing point.

I'll get those pics up latter when I recover from the jet lag.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> American Immigration is crazy
> finger printing people etc
> 
> 
> At Denver and L.A airports their got those nude X Ray thingies *and I wonder what they thought about me not wearing any jocks.*


Probably "not a lot"  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Welcome home Mate  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Probably "not a lot"


A small blessing there mate as the lady immigration officers were bigger then the men.  :mid:

----------


## Loy Toy

The view looking back towards Denver city was breathtaking. There are many beautiful parks in and around the city and someone told me that every tree was planted with Denver originally being an arid desert.



Going north and into the foothills of the Rocky's you will find a fantastic little town called Boulder Colorado.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Good stuff, LT. Unfortunately, I am not well-traveled in the US other than East Coast, South and CA. Where you were is certainly beautiful country, and one of the parts of the US I'm really sorry I missed.

----------


## mackayae

> Going north and into the foothills of the Rocky's you will find a fantastic little town called Boulder Colorado.


Great photos. My old home town. Go west on I-70 thru the Eisenhower tunnel to Dillon, Breckenridge and Frisco.

----------


## Airportwo

Nice thread, well done, looking forward to More....

----------


## nevets

Steven King the writer has a house there, as well as Maine.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Welcome home LT.  Nice thread, nice photos and I like the fact that you give a little commentary with the photos.  Sounds like a successful trip.  Good on you.  Ciao for now.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Thanks mate. I could of stayed there a few days longer to enjoy the snow and the sub-zero temperatures.  :mid: 

Anyway on to Boulder Colorado where I am told is a laid back little town, nestled in the foot of the rocky Mountains full of dope heads.

Didn't see or was offered any smoke but we did visit the main drag of the town which really impressed me.

Almost a carnival atmosphere full of families enjoying the local acts chasing a few dimes and the many restaurants and nic-nac stores.

This bloke had an instrument that looked nothing like our Aussie didgeridoo but produced exactly the same sound.



Looking down the main street.



Some of the local acts and the quartet were absolutely unbelievable musicians. 







And I think this bloke was the only black person I saw all day and he sounded like he was West Indian.

Can he get into this box?

----------


## Kwang

Great pics LT, think I'll cross it off my holiday destination list though, the town that is. The rockies I wouldn't mind flying over, but the rednecks in your pics look easily amused.

Lets go look at a black guy in a box ? I wonder how many will travel to ......... No I better not

----------


## Loy Toy

> Great pics LT, think I'll cross it off my holiday destination list though, the town that is.


Thanks mate but Boulder town is beautiful and laid back and I would have liked to go see the many wonderful houses but we didn't have time as there was some final four University basket ball games on that my mate didn't want to miss so we went and drank some beer instead.  :Smile: 

Apparently many stars and celebs live there including, as someone else mentioned Stephen King.

----------


## Kwang

I hope your business venture went well mate, 

BTW John Denver was born in Roswell New Mexico, near them aliens, and crashed his plane cus he couldn't get out of Denver fast enough :Smile: 

Anyway nice to see you back home. Is it nice to be back ?

----------


## rawlins

Very nice LT... 

Maybe the black guy was telling the story of how he made it into America.

Can I mention your name the next time I have any trouble at the airport, saying that you know Mr Swire (whoever he is...)?

----------


## jizzybloke

> Can he get into this box?


Should have sat on it for a while  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> nest steak


is that like birds nest soup?

----------


## sunsetter

forget the wogbox, what about the female with the trowel betwix her legs?

----------


## sunsetter

nice flowers LT, but is that boy just about to rob the busker?

----------


## astasinim

Looks like a great trip. Hope it was productive one, and worth travelling all that way for.

I can imagine what that Squire fella would have said, had you got him on the phone in HK. Made me chuckle thinking about it.

----------


## BobR

Have a good trip, Denver is a beautiful City.

----------


## sabang

Boulder is a nice, laid back college town- which means very PC. You couldn't even smoke outdoors in the pedestrian shopping malls, at least not when I was there, and a load of people seemed to get around on ecofriendly bicycles. Lovely though- we dossed in some nice academics place right on the edge of town, and the deer used to come down and graze in the back yard every morning, quite tame. Typical American hospitality too- the professor was away on a conference, and left a nice little 'sorry note' and a bottle of wine, regretting he could not meet his visitors from HK.  :Smile:

----------


## Camel Toe

After living 30 miles West of Denver for a recent few months I can't agree it's a beautiful city.  Seattle, San Francisco, San Diego, Santa Barbara are beautiful cities.  Some of the surround areas are lovely though.  I was in Evergreen.  That is definably beautiful.  Vail is also very nice.  But it's for the richies.  

The bowels of Denver are a little depressing, as you might expect from just about any big American city, lots of gangs and crime, hard-nose cops.  

And much of Colorado is very right wing, especially Colorado Springs.   

I was at 8,200 feet.  The thin air made me and my car a little unhappy.  

Enjoy.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> That is it? WTF? Typical of you lot. Cant venture out of the car or the city
> 
> 
> Chai Yen Yen mate.
> 
> I just got off a 26 hours on planes, 2 hour drive to Pattaya and to be honest I was up the night before finishing off a M.O.U which had to be signed before I left.
> 
> ...


No worries mate. I was just home from a piss up when I posted that.  :Smile:  I wish you the best with your new business venture!

----------


## sabang

> I was in Evergreen. That is definably beautiful.


It is, although I look upon it as one of the posh parts of Denver. Lovely area, if you've got the dosh.



> especially Colorado Springs.


USAF academy, and a surfeit of stark raving Christians- yep, that'll do it.  :Smile: 
But mine host in Denver & surrounds, Libby, was a libbie- as were her friends.

----------


## Eliminator

Glad you're back LT, hope everything went well for you. Great pics.

----------


## Boon Mee

> BTW John Denver was born in Roswell New Mexico, near them aliens, and crashed his plane cus he couldn't get out of Denver fast enough


Believe he crashed his experimental plane at Big Sur, CA

----------


## aging one

He was doing touch and go landings out of Monterey California, the plane a Burt Rutan creation called a long EZ crashed in the Pacific off of Pacific Grove Ca.

----------


## Loy Toy

> nice flowers LT


The first morning I had a meeting in a suburb right in the shadows of Denver's high rise buildings very close to the famous Cherry Hills Golf Course at this Restaurant. 



We met with the former owner of Yes Golf who had sold his business to another company who in turn sold their company to Taylor Made about 2 weeks ago.

We were in the heart of inner city Denver and it was lovely to see how clean and pretty the area was.

This house was directly opposite the Restaurant.



The area was just coming off winter and things were just starting to bloom.

Not sure what the name of this tree is?





I believe this tree is the famous Cherry Blossom.



Wide streets and absolutely spotless and well maintained.



If there are nicer cities in America I would love to visit them although we did go up around the more shaddy area but didn't get within the bowels of the place. Pretty dangerous so I am told.

----------


## Loy Toy

> After living 30 miles West of Denver for a recent few months I can't agree it's a beautiful city.


Isn't that where they had the plutonium accident leaving thousands of acres of countryside barron and unihabitable?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Boulder is a nice, laid back college town- which means very PC. You couldn't even smoke outdoors in the pedestrian shopping malls,


I was told the same but apparently smoke is easy to find if you know where to look for it.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Boulder is famous for being a university where a head would feel at home. Every April 20th they have a huge smoke in.  Just google 4 20 .  I went to San Rafael High school at that time.  :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

my birthday
how appropriate

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> nice flowers LT
> 
> 
> The area was just coming off winter and things were just starting to bloom.
> 
> Not sure what the name of this tree is?



Not sure,  could be a crab-apple

----------


## hillbilly

It is. Often used for fence rows in the farming community.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I am impressed LT with the excellent quality of your photos.  Good job with the trip report.

----------


## Loy Toy

In spite of my very busy business schedule I had to go to the Denver Museum to see TRex as I believe this area, including New Mexico is the area where these amazing creatures once roamed.



And welcoming me in the main entrance foyer was the man.



We were extremely lucky to have one of the museum professors walk us through the fossil area and as I have always been interested in dinosaurs was a once in a lifetime experience for me.










And King Willy was represented there.



And last but not least the Wolly Mammoth.



Most of the exhibitions were a mixture of real fossils mixed with castings taken for other fossils owned by other museums and private collectors.

A very interesting place to visit and if your interested in seeing dead things.  :Smile:

----------


## pickel

> nice flowers LT, but is that boy just about to rob the busker?


It looks more like he's lining up a good, stiff kick to the groin.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> It looks more like he's lining up a good, stiff kick to the groin.


I doubt the young lad had any other intention but to put a tip into the performer's kitty mate.  :Smile: 

Anyway our resident chef SEA Traveler has asked me about where are the pictures of the local food and here are some pictures of the fat bastard's food.

One of the famous chain of Restaurants is the Texas Steakhouse and I must say the food and prices are wonderful.



My meal "a standard surf and turf special" was delicious with 5 prawns on a skewer and a lovely tender piece of steak with all the trimmings for around 320 Baht or just over 10 bucks.



I mentioned on another post that my mate wanted to watch some university basket ball games and this is the place where we went too which was a fantastic venue where I met a number of locals who were all brilliant welcoming people.



I suggested we buy some local pub grub which was ordered and hit the spot along with corpious amounts of Coors beer.



Now the serene atmosphere was broken when these machines turned up with blokes and chicks not wearing motor cycle helmets.

Apparently helmets are not necessary in Colorado state.



On Sunday I wanted to eat some Mexican food and this stuff was off the top shelf.



It seemed outside every Restaurant were some nice bikes and this fella caught my eye.



Next up the snow pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

^I am hoping that your mate was not driving the car on the left. 555!

----------


## Loy Toy

> I am hoping that your mate was not driving the car on the left.


Yep, the car is a limited edition road rage model of the parking lot type.

Got us from A to B and that is all that matters.  :Smile: 

I personally like this model that displayed the merits of Jockey Straps and to keep the front end of a car together.

Seems the road rules are quite lax in Colorado State.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

LT, so glad that you enjoyed your time in CO. It is easy for many of us to complain about other countries and beliefs other than our own. But personally, I think we are more alike than different.

BTW, my wife and daughter want to live in Colorado and I want to live in Thailand...

----------


## Loy Toy

> BTW, my wife and daughter want to live in Colorado and I want to live in Thailand...


Mate it was lovely until the warm weather left and Snow Frost arrived and that happened overnight.

Bloody cold with that wind and snow coming off the Rocky Mountains.

Reminded me how lucky I was to be living in Thailand.

----------


## hillbilly

In Colorado my daughter wanted to get up early to shovel the snow off of the driveway. I am talking about 2-3 foot each day.

Here in BKK, we argue about making the bed. She says the maid will do it...

----------


## aging one

I am so happy you loved the states!!!  I am now so homesick it cant be believed. Arent you finding America much cheaper than you expected. And I hope you hit an Outlet Mall so see what value really means.   :Smile:  keep it coming mate.

----------


## Kwang

> apparently smoke is easy to find if you know where to look for it.


Ahh, this is your target market , the stoners.

It aint gonna work. i hope you prove me wrong though

----------


## SEA Traveler

> LT, so glad that you enjoyed your time in CO. It is easy for many of us to complain about other countries and beliefs other than our own. But personally, I think we are more alike than different.
> 
> BTW, my wife and daughter want to live in Colorado and I want to live in Thailand...


I constantly get the same from my wife, only she wants to go back to Pennsylvania.  It is a constant challenge to continue to come up with reasons why we need to continue to stay here in Thailand.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> On Sunday I wanted to eat some Mexican food and this stuff was off the top shelf.



all the food pictures looked good and got me salivating but this Mexican food looks way tooooo good.  but where is the "Guac"?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I am so happy you loved the states!!!  I am now so homesick it cant be believed.....



get over it AO, your food and the sights at uni are just as nice!  :-)

----------


## sabang

^^ Polite cough. That is meant to be a cuisine? Polite lack of comment. But the texmexmush in the states is certainly better than I've encountered elsewhere.  :mid: 

This sort of unapolagetic heart attack material is more to my liking-

----------


## Cujo

Yeah, the food looks great.

----------


## DJ Pat

Them Rockies look like scenery!!!

----------


## Loy Toy

Now to the weather.

I arrived there fearing the worst and that was the cold and I was pleasantly surprised with the temperatures being in the high 70's with Monday being a record 84 degrees F.


Then the following morning I woke up to this and I thought Melbourne weather was strange.





The snow was blowing in at 45 degrees and it was bitterly cold considering the day before I was wearing a T'Shirt and shorts.

----------


## Loy Toy

> ll the food pictures looked good and got me salivating but this Mexican food looks way tooooo good. but where is the "Guac"?


We had a number of condiment dishes including guacamole and chili sauces which I couldn't fit in the picture mate.

Actually all the food I had was delicious and at a price far cheaper then what I would pay for the same in Thailand.

----------


## Loy Toy

> This sort of unapolagetic heart attack material is more to my liking-


You mean you like Coors beer Sab?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> And I hope you hit an Outlet Mall so see what value really means.


Yes we did go to a number of Malls including Home Depot which had everything available and mostly what you cannot find in Thailand. Cheap as chips also and I could fill a 40ft container of things I need.

In fact this place was my favourite store and I am working with my mate to bring in a couple of Fender Strats which we could sell here and cover his airline ticket.





Check out the price of this and you would pay three times this amount for an American made Strat in Thailand.

----------


## DJ Pat

> 


My dad modelled for this pic

----------


## Loy Toy

> My dad modelled for this pic


You related to King Willy Pat?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I have been asked by another member whether I knew of an up-market Hotel closer to Denver city and this hotel is very nice.

We had our meeting at the Marriott Denver Tech Centre hotel and the walk in rate quoted to me was US$100.00/ night which I feel is a very competitive price for such a well located and good hotel. 

The location is in the south of the main city which is also very safe for tourists.



And the breakfast buffet looked extremely good.



Well that's it for my travel thread, thanks to all those that sent me positive repo and I do hope to spend more time in the Rocky Mountains during my next visit as I am told those areas are very beautiful and worth seeing.

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> And I hope you hit an Outlet Mall so see what value really means.
> 
> 
> Yes we did go to a number of Malls including Home Depot which had everything available and mostly what you cannot find in Thailand. Cheap as chips also and I could fill a 40ft container of things I need.
> 
> In fact this place was my favourite store and I am working with my mate to bring in a couple of Fender Strats which we could sell here and cover his airline ticket.
> 
> ...



LoyToy what have you done?  

You're gonna have Jimmy25 return to this forum and start asking where to have his Fender refretted and where to have his picks polished.

----------


## Loy Toy

> LoyToy what have you done? You're gonna have Jimmy25 return to this forum and start asking where to have his Fender refretted and where to have his picks polished.


I was thinking about this clown when I was in the shop and I reckon he would of ejaculated all over the floor when he saw the selection of guitar amps, guitars, drums and other instruments.
I know I left a puddle on the floor.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  I'm pretty sure that I would have too.  Except mine would be in the Gibson section.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I'm pretty sure that I would have too. Except mine would be in the Gibson section.


They had a great selection of Fender, Gibson and Ibanez guitars including some vintage classics that were protected within glass cases.

The owner of the shop told me all his Fender gutars are either made in America (the most expensive), Japan (mid range price) or Mexico (the cheapest) with the quality of all guitars being great wherever they are made.

To be fair I didn't ask him where the Gibson guitars were made.

Where are Gibson guitars manufactured these days?

----------


## palexxxx

Gibsons were originally made in Kalamazoo,  Michigan but now they're made in Nashville,  Tennessee.

----------


## mackayae

Did you try the Rocky Mountain oysters?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Did you try the Rocky Mountain oysters?


No mate but during the luncheons and dinners we had others had the fish (trout) and they said it was excellent.

Are the oysters good? and if so I'll try them during my next visit.

----------


## Thetyim

> Are the oysters good?


Good?, Rocky Mountain Oysters are the best in the world.

----------


## Kwang

^ ^I don't think you really wanna do that mate  :Smile: 



> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 pounds calf testicles*
> 2 cups beer
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 1 ½ cups all-purpose flour
> ¼ cup yellow cornmea1
> Salt and ground black pepper to taste
> Vegetable oil**
> 1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yep I'll pass on those mate.  :Smile: 

Sounds worse than eating Haggis.

Just the thought of peeling a testicle makes my eyes water. 


Rocky Mountain oysters are bull calf testicles used as food.

They are often deep-fried after being peeled, coated in flour, pepper and salt, and sometimes pounded flat. This delicacy is most often served as an appetizer[1] with a cocktail sauce dip.

----------


## Loy Toy

A Menu of Typical Colorado Foods
Rocky Ford melon 
Puree of mile-high peas 
Choice of 
Fort Collins roast leg of lamb with mint jelly 
Fried mountain turkey with cranberry jelly 
Colorado Rocky Mountain rainbow trout wtih hollandaise suce 
San Luis Valley Burbank puff potatoes Larimer County buttered peas 
Fresh savory mushrooms Heart of Colorado pascal celery 
Pikes Peak hot rolls Sweet Colorado State College butter 
North Park iceberg lettuce with roquefort cheese dressing 
Loveland early Richmond cherry pie 
Palisade peach ice cream 
Coffee." 

Now that sounds better.  :Smile:

----------


## mrphisted

Denver is where I grew up... I have lived in Thailand for 5 years, but seeing the pics of the mountains and Denver gave me a great feeling.  GREAT place to live.  But then an old fart like me couldn't find a beautiful young woman to settle down with like here in Thailand..

----------


## shamus

hey LT .. been a while since ive been on TD ..good to see nothing has changed mate... 'you do get around dont you' he he!!!!!   great thread as usual, keep up the good work mate :bananaman:

----------


## Loy Toy

> GREAT place to live. But then an old fart like me couldn't find a beautiful young woman to settle down with like here in Thailand..


With all due respects, and from what I could see when doing the rounds of the Denver Restaurants, there were plenty of nice beautiful young ladies with the only drawback being that you end up getting twice the girl in volume.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> 'you do get around dont you' he he!!!!! great thread as usual, keep up the good work mate


Thanks mate and good to see you back on the forum.

When are you next in the land of Smiles?

----------


## SEA Traveler

So what were the golf courses like in the area?  Any spotted in your driving around?

I recall the golf course on the Yongsan US Army base in Korea, before it was moved out to Sungnam when in the winter of 1974/'75 there was snow on the course and there were golfers out on the course with colored ball and the caddies carried brooms to sweep a path clear of the snow on the greens.  Somewhere in my archives of film photos I have a picture of that.

----------


## Loy Toy

> So what were the golf courses like in the area? Any spotted in your driving around?


We drove past many nice looking golf courses in and around Denver with the most famous being Cherry Hills which has hosted many major championships.

Cherry Hills Country Club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No time to go out and hit a few balls though.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Rocky Mountain oysters are bull calf testicles used as food.


Best to get them fresh off the animals during branding time...I was at a 'mini-branding' where I was warned they would try to 'shock' me into trying them...

I had this cowpoke take me aside and flop some straight on the BBQ where they had the irons cooking...he pressed them down flat with his pocketknife like you'd flatten a home-made burger to cook 'em through...

They tasted fine...'rich,' like an oyster...fancy that...

These people out on the lone prairie, in Big Sky country, are the finest in the world for hospitality...

And if you wanna get the true taste of Prairie Oysters, this is the best way...

It's 'a trip' in itself to see the kids carrying the pails of bloodied balls around...

One of the reasons KD Lang left the sweet fields of Alberta...she hated that lifestyle...

----------


## Humbert

> These people out on the lone prairie, in Big Sky country, are the finest in the world for hospitality...





> I had this cowpoke take me aside


Was Brokeback Mountain set in Colorado?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^You'd hafta ask Loy Toy...Alberta ain't in Colorado...

----------


## Loy Toy

> It's 'a trip' in itself to see the kids carrying the pails of bloodied balls around...


As long as they are in my FDA approved plastic buckets mate. 

To be honest I have gastric re flux happening when I respond to Baitong's post.

----------


## Loy Toy

> You'd hafta ask Loy Toy...Alberta ain't in Colorado...


Canada..............Colorado..........they both begin with C.  :Smile:

----------


## shamus

:cmn: looking at may sometime mate... going to see if i can drag nedee over with me, he said hes waiting on a phone call from you, so i reckon get the ball rolling and give him a call

----------


## Loy Toy

> looking at may sometime mate


Good stuff mate and I'll let the ladies know of your plans.



> going to see if i can drag nedee over with me


Yes, you will be dragging him kicking and screaming.  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by shamus
> 
> looking at may sometime mate
> 
> 
> Good stuff mate and I'll let the ladies know of your plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 - to get first on the air-plane  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> looking at may sometime mate... going to see if i can drag nedee over with me, he said hes waiting on a phone call from you, so i reckon get the ball rolling and give him a call



Thanks for the warning shamus, locking down the hatches and the beer cabinet....  or what is it were calling the beer and ice carry all these days?  a little assistance LT.

----------


## Loy Toy

> a little assistance LT.


I've witnessed something tonight which I wished I had not in Ned's Jacuzzi in the Noi Noi Bar.

In fact I had to veto the whole night due to circumstances out of my control.

Best everyone gets themselves squared up and buy themselves a chilli bin.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

^ What's that all about then?
Pics!

----------


## Loy Toy

> What's that all about then?
> Pics!


Mate, I opened the door to the Jacuzzi thinking it was the pisser and what I saw shocked me.

This is a family show mate............. :ourrules:

----------


## jizzybloke

> Mate, I opened the door to the Jacuzzi thinking it was the pisser


Yeah alright i'll give you the benifit of the doubt  :Wink: 






> what I saw shocked me


The unshockable LT, must have been nasty  :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
>  What's that all about then?
> Pics!
> 
> 
> Mate, I opened the door to the Jacuzzi thinking it was the pisser and what I saw shocked me.
> 
> This is a family show mate.............


Talking of family show... My old man nobbed some munter in that same jacuzzi.

That was quite shocking - I had to get out and leave him to it.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ... Ned's Jacuzzi in the Noi Noi Bar.
> 
> In fact I had to veto the whole night due to circumstances out of my control.
> 
> Best everyone gets themselves squared up and buy themselves a chilli bin.



Didn't realize Ned had his own Jacuzzi.....  obviously not dedication solely for his use and enjoyment.

Do the Chilli Bins come in a size large enough to make into a jacuzzi?

----------


## ltnt

Perhaps a few "floaters," in the tub?

----------


## Loy Toy

> The unshockable LT, must have been nasty


You know the bloke Jizz and yes it was very shockable.

----------


## Loy Toy

> obviously not dedication solely for his use and enjoyment


You don't know how funny that statement really is.  :rofl: 

Ned will be in tears when he reads that.  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

^ Oh it gets worse  :Smile: 



> Talking of family show... My old man nobbed some munter in that same jacuzzi.

----------


## jizzybloke

> You know the bloke Jizz


Who...?

----------


## nedwalk

:ssssh:  :ssssh:  :ssssh:  :ssssh:  :ssssh: ..bloody hell.....in a ferkin heartbeat ya bastards...
and i did nothing in that bloody spa!!!..it all happened in the honeymoon suite!!

oh for a tiger beer... :Aussie:

----------


## Loy Toy

> oh for a tiger beer...


I'm on my way out for a Tiger right now Ned.  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

Ya Bastard Moptop!!!!!

----------

